# Matthew Poole on Chronicles



## dildaysc (Mar 6, 2021)

I am beginning a translation of Matthew Poole's "Synopsis of Biblical Interpreters" (a verse-by-verse history of interpretation) on the Book of 1 & 2 Chronicles.

It might be helpful to get acquainted with Matthew Poole (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Poole).

Now, about Poole's "Synopsis"...

Matthew Poole’s Synopsis Criticorum (Synopsis of Interpreters) is nothing less than a verse-by-verse summary of the history of interpretation. Poole covers the entire gamut: the old Jewish doctors, the early Church Fathers, Medieval Rabbis, Reformation-era Romanists, Lutherans, and the Reformed. But this raises a question: Why should I exert so much effort in the study of the history of interpretation?

It seems that many in Evangelicalism have adopted the “me-and-my Bible” approach to the study of the Word of God. The general idea seems to be that, if I spend time reading my Bible, the Spirit of God will help me to interpret it correctly. I am not in need of the help of human teachers. Consequently, the preaching of the Word of God is held in little regard (a mere formality) and the great commentary books are largely neglected. Ironically, this is not a Biblical approach to the study of the Scriptures. God has super-abounded to His people in blessing them with the Word and the Spirit, blessings surpassing sublimity. But God has also blessed His people with faithful preachers and teachers, and that in all ages.

Under the Mosaic administration, the priests and Levites were set apart to teach God’s people. This was their commission and charge from the Lord; Deuteronomy 33:10a: “They shall teach Jacob thy judgments, and Israel thy law.” During the time of Malachi, the priests had been unfaithful in this their sacred charge; but their duty remained the same. Malachi 2:7: “For the priest’s lips should keep knowledge, and they should seek the law at his mouth: for he is the messenger of the LORD of hosts.” There are actually two duties here expressed: 1. the priest’s duty, his lips should preserve and dispense the knowledge of the Law of God; 2. the people’s duty, they should seek instruction in the Law from the priest’s mouth. So, we see that God set apart teachers and instructed the people to have recourse unto them to the end that they might learn the Scriptures.

This situation has not changed under the new administration. We find the Lord Jesus Himself and His apostles preaching and teaching. This was the charge given to the apostles and to all of those succeeding them in the teaching office until the end of the world. Matthew 28:18-20: “And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you alway, even unto the end of the world.” It is not surprising then to find Paul, as He discusses the gifts that the ascended Christ has given to His Church, focusing upon the teaching offices. Ephesians 4:11-13: “And he [the ascended Christ] gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ: Till we all come in the unity of the faith, and of the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ…” Three of these teaching offices were extraordinary for that first age of the Church, namely, apostles, prophets, and evangelists; but the offices of the pastor and teacher continue and will continue “till we all come in the unity of the faith…unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ.” Here, the Church is likened unto a man advancing from infancy unto maturity. Pastors and teachers have a God-ordained role in pressing the Church forward in growth. This process will not be complete until the Church is perfected by Christ at His return.

What does this have to do with the study of the history of interpretation and reading Poole’s Synopsis? Everything. Poole’s Synopsis is a verse-by-verse record of what these teachers, the gift of our ascended Lord, believed and taught. It only remains for us tolle, lege, to take up and read.

If there is to be another Reformation of the doctrine and practice of the Church, and a spiritual revival in the hearts of God’s people, there must first be an increase in Biblical knowledge, the means by which these things are accomplished. It is our hope and prayer that many Christians, longing for Reformation, revival, and greater intimacy with the Lord Jesus, will join us in the study of the Scripture, from Genesis to Revelation, with the learned Matthew Poole as our guide through the history of interpretation. (The reader should be able to keep up with only a little reading each day.)

Class page: www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-2-chronicles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 6, 2021)

Poole's Prolegomena.

Matthew Henry sounding the right note: "In common things repetition is thought needless and nauseous; but, in sacred things, precept must be upon precept and line upon line. To me, says the apostle, to write the same things is not grievous, but for you it is safe, Philippians 3:1. These books of Chronicles are in a great measure repetition; so are much of the second and third of the four evangelists: and yet there are no tautologies either here or there no vain repetitions. We may be ready to think that of all the books of holy scripture we could best spare these two books of Chronicles. Perhaps we might, and yet we could ill spare them: for there are many most excellent useful things in them, which we find not elsewhere."


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 8, 2021)

Who wrote the Book of Chronicles?

Matthew Poole weighs in.

And don't miss John Gill's introduction to Chronicles in the "Comments"!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Dilday's first sermon on 1 Chronicles: "Why Study Chronicles? (Part 1)" (in the "Comments").


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 28, 2021)

Listen to Dr. Dilday's second sermon on, "Why Study Chronicles?" (in the "Comments").

In Chronicles we learn much about the Kingship of our Beloved Head.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 4, 2021)

Chronicles is a much neglected book...

Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Why Study Chronicles? (Part 3)" (in the "Comments")


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 15, 2021)

1 Chronicles begins with almost 10 chapters of genealogy.

Why? What is the value? (See Henry's invaluable reflections in the "Comments").


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 18, 2021)

Interested in Church Music?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Why Study Chronicles? (Part 4)" (in the "Comments")


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 27, 2021)

The 1 Chronicles pages has been fully updated.

Check it out!
www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-2-chronicles

Don't miss the sermons in the "Comments" sections!


----------



## dildaysc (May 2, 2021)

What is the relationship between the Kingship of Christ and the governments of the nations of the earth? Is He not the King of Kings and Lord of Lords?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Why Study Chronicles? (Part 5)" in the "Comments".


----------



## dildaysc (May 12, 2021)

"And since the wise God has thought fit to write these things to us, we should not pass them over unread. All scripture is profitable, though not all alike profitable; and we may take occasion for good thoughts and meditations even from those parts of scripture that do not furnish so much matter for profitable remarks as some other parts." -Matthew Henry

Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3.


----------



## dildaysc (May 16, 2021)

Have you ever wondered about the genealogies in the Bible?

Check out Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Importance of Biblical Genealogy, Part 1" (in the "Comments").









Poole's Outline of 1 Chronicles 1


Adam’s line to Noah, 1-4. Noah’s posterity, by Japheth, 5; by Ham, 8-16; by Shem to Abraham, 17-27. His posterity, by Ishmael, 28-31; by Keturah, and Isaac, 32-34. His posterity by Esau: the kings and dukes of Edom, 35-54.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 23, 2021)

Have you ever wondered about the genealogies in the Bible?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Importance of Biblical Genealogy, Part 2" (in the "Comments").









Poole's Outline of 1 Chronicles 1


Adam’s line to Noah, 1-4. Noah’s posterity, by Japheth, 5; by Ham, 8-16; by Shem to Abraham, 17-27. His posterity, by Ishmael, 28-31; by Keturah, and Isaac, 32-34. His posterity by Esau: the kings and dukes of Edom, 35-54.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 30, 2021)

1 Chronicles begins with almost 10 chapters of genealogies? Why? What role do they serve in the book?

See Dr. Dilday's sermon: "Functions of Genealogies in Chronicles" (in the "Comments").









Poole's Outline of 1 Chronicles 1


Adam’s line to Noah, 1-4. Noah’s posterity, by Japheth, 5; by Ham, 8-16; by Shem to Abraham, 17-27. His posterity, by Ishmael, 28-31; by Keturah, and Isaac, 32-34. His posterity by Esau: the kings and dukes of Edom, 35-54.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 6, 2021)

Adam's historical and theological importance can scarcely be over-estimated.

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Importance of Adam" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 13, 2021)

"Marvel not, my brethren, if the world hate you" (1 John 3:13).

John fetches his illustration from the beginning, from Cain's hatred of Abel. 6000 years later, it still matters.

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Seed of the Woman" (in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 20, 2021)

What are we to make of the great ages of the ancients? What is the significance of the name "Enos"?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon, "The Sons of God" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 20, 2021)

dildaysc said:


> I am beginning a translation of Matthew Poole's "Synopsis of Biblical Interpreters" (a verse-by-verse history of interpretation) on the Book of 1 & 2 Chronicles.
> 
> It might be helpful to get acquainted with Matthew Poole (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Poole).
> 
> ...



Dr. Dilday, I just can't wait. I've already purchased everything you have available. You're doing the church a tremendous work!


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 21, 2021)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Dr. Dilday, I just can't wait. I've already purchased everything you have available. You're doing the church a tremendous work!


You are very kind, David.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 27, 2021)

Even as the present generation has been shaped by preceding generations, it will in turn shape what comes. What we do now in our families matters! and will matter long after we are gone.

Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "A Generational View" (in the Comments)









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 4, 2021)

Do you hunger and thirst after a deeper relationship with the Savior Christ?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Enoch" (in the Comments)









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 11, 2021)

The responsibility of the believer, both to prepare for coming judgment, and to warn others of it...

See Dr Dilday's Sermon: "The Coming Flood" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 24, 2021)

Here, we have the sons of Japheth, and their spread to the North and West (Europe-ward).









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 31, 2021)

Have you ever wondered where the Greco-Roman myths came from?

See Matthew Poole's treatment of Genesis 9:19 in the "Comments"!









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 10, 2021)

Poole provides a more detailed account of the Genealogy of Japheth in Genesis 10:1-5.

See his account in the "Comments" section.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 17, 2021)

What was the state of Religion before the Flood? How advanced was their understanding of Theology? of Messiah?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The State of Antediluvian Religion, Part 1" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 18, 2021)

What was the state of Religion before the Flood? How advanced was their understanding of Theology? of Messiah?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The State of Antediluvian Religion, Part 2" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 20, 2021)

What was the state of Religion before the Flood? How advanced was their understanding of Theology? of Messiah?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The State of Antediluvian Religion, Part 3" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:1-3: The Antediluvian Fathers


[4004 BC, etc.] Verse 1:[1] Adam, (Gen. 4:25, 26; 5:3, 9) Sheth, Enosh… [Adam, Sheth, Enosh] Γενεαλογία/genealogy is constructed in two ways: either descending, as here; or ascending, as in Luke 3 (Grotius). The names, plain and alone, are set down here, for the sake of brevity; which, if they...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 3, 2021)

I have been sick, but I hope to begin making progress again soon.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 12, 2021)

The sins of the Antediluvian world look much like the sins of our day. "Like sins can expect like plagues." Let us be watchful...

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "As in the Days of Noah..." (in the "Comments")









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 19, 2021)

Where did the Pagan myths come from? For ages, Christians believed that the myths were grounded in Biblical history, corrupted linguistically at Babel and substantially over time. Does this old view hold any water?

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Christian Euhemerism" (in the "Comments")









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 27, 2021)

Poole gives us the genealogy of Ham.

For a detailed study, see his "Synopsis" (in the "Comments" section).









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 4, 2021)

New material next week.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 10, 2021)

In Genesis 9:18-29, Noah gives a marvelous history of the world...and the success of the true religion among the great families of the world. We are reminded that, when we read the Scriptures, we have to do with God.

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Noah's Prophetical Oracle" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 17, 2021)

There is really no question that the Chronicler is writing to address issues facing the Post-Restoration community. So why does he spend the time of Gentile families in his genealogies?

Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Sons of Japheth, Part 1"









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 31, 2021)

Interested in Christian Euhemerism?

See "Christian Euhemerism" and "The Sons of Japheth, Part 2" in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 7, 2021)

Sin is greatly aggravated when against judgments and mercy. Think of your nation, your family, yourself...

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Sons of Japheth, Part 3" in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 14, 2021)

Let us stir up our love for the Word!

Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Sons of Japheth, Part 4" (in the "Comments").









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:4-7: The Sons of Japheth


Verse 4:[1] Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth. [Noah, Shem, etc.] Understand, Noah begat Shem, Ham, and Japheth (Mariana,[2] Tirinus,[3] similarly Vatablus): and thus this verse ought to be expounded differently than the former verses. He had to make mention only of the one son, etc., from whom...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 21, 2021)

Christ is speaking to us, His disciples, in the Scripture. Portions of the Scripture dealing with people, families, tribes, and nations are frequently read passed, skipped, or otherwise ignored, because we are unfamiliar with them. However, when we take the time to familiarize ourselves, the teaching of Scripture takes on additional depths and dimensions. May the Lord place within us the hearts of disciples indeed!

Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Sons of Ham, Part 1" in the "Comments"









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 5, 2021)

Knowledge of the history of the post-diluvian families informs our reading of the Scriptures, and provides historical depth, and context for interpretation and application. It is hard work, but rewarding.

Sermon: "The Sons of Ham, Part 2" in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 12, 2021)

The Gog and Magog prophecy of Ezekiel 38-39 is famously difficult. Some knowledge of the people groups and places referenced does much to aid our understanding, and draw worthwhile practical applications.

See the Sermon: "The Sons of Ham, Part 3" in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 27, 2021)

New sermon expected next week.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 2, 2022)

The Bible is full of literary beauty. But a knowledge of families, nations, and places is frequently necessary to see it. But when it is seen, the Bible's teachings and exhortations come with additional rhetorical force!

See Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Sons of Ham, Part 4" (in the "Comments"









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 18, 2022)

I hope to have the next Chronicles sermon posted tomorrow...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 20, 2022)

"We will get out of it, what we put into it." So it is in the study of the Scriptures...

Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "The Sons of Ham, Part 5" (in the Comments)









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 4, 2022)

The new installment is slightly delayed, but coming soon...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 8, 2022)

"The great promise of the Messiah was translated from Adam to Seth, from him to Shem, from him to Eber, and so to the Hebrew nation, who were entrusted, above all nations, with that sacred treasure, till the promise was performed and the Messiah had come." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:17-27: The Sons of Shem


Verse 17:[1] The sons of (Gen. 10:22; 11:10) Shem; Elam, and Asshur, and Arphaxad, and Lud, and Aram, and Uz, and Hul, and Gether, and Meshech (or, Mash, Gen. 10:23[2]). [The sons of Shem…Uz and Hul, etc.] But these were not sons of Shem, but grandsons by Aram, as it is found in Genesis 10:23...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 19, 2022)

I am beginning to supplement the comparatively brief comments on Shem's line in Chronicles, with Poole's more extensive treatment in Genesis. See the "Comments" section.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:17-27: The Sons of Shem


Verse 17:[1] The sons of (Gen. 10:22; 11:10) Shem; Elam, and Asshur, and Arphaxad, and Lud, and Aram, and Uz, and Hul, and Gether, and Meshech (or, Mash, Gen. 10:23[2]). [The sons of Shem…Uz and Hul, etc.] But these were not sons of Shem, but grandsons by Aram, as it is found in Genesis 10:23...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 5, 2022)

I am continuing to supplement the comparatively brief comments on Shem's line in Chronicles, with Poole's more extensive treatment in Genesis. See the "Comments" section.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:17-27: The Sons of Shem


Verse 17:[1] The sons of (Gen. 10:22; 11:10) Shem; Elam, and Asshur, and Arphaxad, and Lud, and Aram, and Uz, and Hul, and Gether, and Meshech (or, Mash, Gen. 10:23[2]). [The sons of Shem…Uz and Hul, etc.] But these were not sons of Shem, but grandsons by Aram, as it is found in Genesis 10:23...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 12, 2022)

I have filled out the comparatively brief comments on Shem's line in Chronicles with Poole's more extensive treatment in Genesis. See the "Comments" section.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:17-27: The Sons of Shem


Verse 17:[1] The sons of (Gen. 10:22; 11:10) Shem; Elam, and Asshur, and Arphaxad, and Lud, and Aram, and Uz, and Hul, and Gether, and Meshech (or, Mash, Gen. 10:23[2]). [The sons of Shem…Uz and Hul, etc.] But these were not sons of Shem, but grandsons by Aram, as it is found in Genesis 10:23...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 26, 2022)

I have been waylaid by the publication of Poole on Exodus 19-40.

Next installment in 1 Chronicles coming soon!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 27, 2022)

Being a student in the school of Christ can be hard work. However, it pays the richest of dividends. We are sitting at the feet of Christ, as He teaches us about Himself.

See "The Sons of Ham, Part 6" in the "Comments"









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 8, 2022)

Here, the Sons of Ishmael are treated briefly.

See the "Comments" for Poole's more lengthy treatment from Genesis.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:28-31: The Sons of Ishmael


Verse 28:[1] The sons of Abraham; (Gen. 21:2, 3) Isaac, and (Gen. 16:11, 15) Ishmael. Verse 29:[2] These are their generations: The (Gen. 25:13-16) firstborn of Ishmael, Nebaioth; then Kedar, and Adbeel, and Mibsam… Verse 30:[3] Mishma, and Dumah, Massa, Hadad (or, Hadar, Gen. 25:15[4]), and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 25, 2022)

Every word of God's Word is fulfilled. Abraham was indeed the father, not just of one populous nation, but of many nations...

And, behold, a different world! in which children were earnestly desired...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:32, 33: The Sons of Keturah


[circa 1853] Verse 32:[1] Now (Gen. 25:1, 2) the sons of Keturah, Abraham’s concubine: she bare Zimran, and Jokshan, and Medan, and Midian, and Ishbak, and Shuah. And the sons of Jokshan; Sheba, and Dedan. [Of Keturah, Abraham’s concubine] She was not a mistress (Lapide), but a secondary...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 5, 2022)

Matthew Poole's more detailed account of Keturah and her offspring from Genesis has been added in the "Comments"!









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:32, 33: The Sons of Keturah


[circa 1853] Verse 32:[1] Now (Gen. 25:1, 2) the sons of Keturah, Abraham’s concubine: she bare Zimran, and Jokshan, and Medan, and Midian, and Ishbak, and Shuah. And the sons of Jokshan; Sheba, and Dedan. [Of Keturah, Abraham’s concubine] She was not a mistress (Lapide), but a secondary...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 19, 2022)

"The providence of God keeps up the generations of men. How easily could he cut it off without either a deluge or a conflagration! As one generation, even of sinful men, passes away, another comes. Destroy it not, for a blessing is in it." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:34-37: The Sons of Esau


Verse 34:[1] And (Gen. 21:2, 3) Abraham begat Isaac. (Gen. 25:25, 26) The sons of Isaac; Esau and Israel. Verse 35:[2] The sons of (Gen. 36:9, 10) Esau; Eliphaz, Reuel, and Jeush, and Jaalam, and Korah. Verse 36:[3] The sons of Eliphaz; Teman, and Omar, Zephi (or, Zepho, Gen. 36:11[4]), and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 2, 2022)

Poole's more detailed comments on the genealogy of Isaac from Genesis 25 are to be found in the "Comments" section.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:34-37: The Sons of Esau


Verse 34:[1] And (Gen. 21:2, 3) Abraham begat Isaac. (Gen. 25:25, 26) The sons of Isaac; Esau and Israel. Verse 35:[2] The sons of (Gen. 36:9, 10) Esau; Eliphaz, Reuel, and Jeush, and Jaalam, and Korah. Verse 36:[3] The sons of Eliphaz; Teman, and Omar, Zephi (or, Zepho, Gen. 36:11[4]), and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 11, 2022)

Matthew Poole provides a few more details and cross references on the genealogy of Esau from his "Synopsis" on Genesis 36!

See the "Comments" section.









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:34-37: The Sons of Esau


Verse 34:[1] And (Gen. 21:2, 3) Abraham begat Isaac. (Gen. 25:25, 26) The sons of Isaac; Esau and Israel. Verse 35:[2] The sons of (Gen. 36:9, 10) Esau; Eliphaz, Reuel, and Jeush, and Jaalam, and Korah. Verse 36:[3] The sons of Eliphaz; Teman, and Omar, Zephi (or, Zepho, Gen. 36:11[4]), and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 24, 2022)

A comforting thought as the Church finds herself surrounded...

"Let us take occasion, from the reading of these genealogies, to think...of the providence of God, which keeps up the generations of men, and so preserves that degenerate race, though guilty and obnoxious, in being upon earth. As one generation, even of sinful men, passes away, another comes (Ecclesiastes 1:4; Numbers 32:14), and will do so while the earth remains. 'Destroy it not, for a blessing is in it.'" -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:38-42: The Sons of Seir


Verse 38:[1] And the (Gen. 36:20) sons of Seir; Lotan, and Shobal, and Zibeon, and Anah, and Dishon, and Ezer, and Dishan. [The sons of Seir] This is not Esau, but a Horite of another nation, Genesis 36:20, whose genealogy he describes, so that the descent of Timna, the mother of Amalek, might...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 7, 2022)

Poole's more detailed comments on the Sons of Seir from Genesis have been included in the "Comments" section!









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:38-42: The Sons of Seir


Verse 38:[1] And the (Gen. 36:20) sons of Seir; Lotan, and Shobal, and Zibeon, and Anah, and Dishon, and Ezer, and Dishan. [The sons of Seir] This is not Esau, but a Horite of another nation, Genesis 36:20, whose genealogy he describes, so that the descent of Timna, the mother of Amalek, might...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 21, 2022)

Long before there was a King in Israel, Edom boasted mighty monarchs! It would be well for the present rulers of the world to consider, "Where are they now?"

Poole presents the line of the Kings...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:43-50: The Kings of Edom


[circa 1676 BC] Verse 43:[1] Now these are the (Gen. 36:31, etc.) kings that reigned in the land of Edom before any king reigned over the children of Israel; Bela the son of Beor: and the name of his city was Dinhabah. [These are the kings, etc.] This is the difference between Kings and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 3, 2022)

Next installment coming soon...


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 14, 2022)

No sooner do men begin to multiply upon the earth, than some men begin to attempt to control, to dominate, to oppress the multitude. As it was in the beginning, so it is now...

See "Nimrod the Mighty" in the "Comments" section...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 29, 2022)

No sooner do men begin to multiply upon the earth, than some men begin to attempt to control, to dominate, to oppress the multitude. As it was in the beginning, so it is now...

See "Nimrod the Mighty, Part 2" in the "Comments" section...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 11, 2022)

The evil influence of Mizraim/Egypt upon the Ludim is full of practical lessons. Let us spend our time with those that help us most in our spiritual pilgrimage.

See "The Sons of Ham, Part 7" in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 18, 2022)

Mizraim was the father of many peoples and nations, something that he and his offspring no doubt valued. Everywhere in the Scripture, God characterizes children as a blessing, but does our culture value children? 

See "The Sons of Ham, Part 8"









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 2, 2022)

For 500 years the people of God struggled with the Philistines, mighty enemies. The Christian pilgrimage remains a warfare. Let us improve the present battle, to prepare for future conflict...

See the Sermon, "The Philistines", in the "Comments".









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 9, 2022)

Hope to have the next installment out next week...


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 16, 2022)

In ancient times, the Canaanites were devoted by the Lord to destruction, for the glory of His justice. Is this just a history about a people in times past? or does it have lessons for the American people in present hour?

Sermon: "The Devoted Nations, Part 1" (in the Comments)









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 30, 2022)

The Chronicles page has been fully updated...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-2-chronicles


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 7, 2022)

The modern world is not the first to think of placing constitutional limitations upon rulers. It appears that it occurred to the Edomites in the Fifteenth Century BC...

Poole explores...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:51-54: The Dukes of Edom


[circa 1496] Verse 51:[1] Hadad died also. And the (Gen. 36:40) dukes of Edom were; duke Timnah, duke Aliah (or, Alvah[2]), duke Jetheth… [Dukes instead of kings] That is, those that had taken charge were no longer permitted to rule with full authority (which belongs to Kings), but with...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 13, 2022)

The Bible is full of difficult things. There is much to learn when we take an unflinching look at these difficulties, seeking to explain...rather than explain away. One such difficulty: God's total war against the Canaanites. What can we learn?

See "The Devoted Nations, Part 2" in the Comments...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 20, 2022)

Where did the ancient myths come from? Euhemerus answered, that the myths were grounded in real history. Christian Euhemerists, from the first spread of Christianity into the world, asserted that the Bible provided the root history, but that the history was perverted by idolatry and linguistically at Babel. Can this idea be sustained? What are its implications?

See "Messenger of the Gods" in the Comments section...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 4, 2022)

After the Babylonian Captivity, one of the great questions for the returning Jews would have been, "Who has the right to rule?" Consequently, there is a lot of space given to the genealogy of Judah and the Davidic Kings in the early chapters of 1 Chronicles.

Poole provides an outline for 1 Chronicles 2...









Poole's Outline of 1 Chronicles 2


The sons of Israel; of Judah by Tamar: the children of Jesse, 1-17. Of Caleb the son of Hezron; of him by the daughter of Machir, 18-21. Of Jerahmeel, 25-33. Of Sheshan, 34-41. Another branch of Caleb’s posterity, 42-49. Of Caleb the son of Hur, 50-55.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 11, 2022)

The Hittites, and the Anakim in their midst, were giants, of such power and ferocity that the Israelites spies feared to face them in battle.

The enemies that currently face God's people are certainly no less powerful, fierce, and cunning. Will we be of those that advance against them in faith? or fall back in fear? May God be our help.

See the Sermon, "The Hittites", in the "Comments"...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 21, 2022)

Just as the physical battle with the Jebusites was protracted, with victories and set backs; so it is in our struggle against sin.

See the Sermon "The Devoted Nations, Part 6", in the "Comments"...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 25, 2022)

Let us continue our studies in 1 Chronicles with some consideration of the Amorites, their history, and some spiritual lessons gleaned...

See the Sermon, "The Devoted Nations, Part 4", in the "Comments"...









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 1, 2023)

Nations and people groups rise and fall, but God's people abide by His grace and power...

See the Sermon: "Forgotten Tribes" (in the "Comments" section).









Poole on 1 Chronicles 1:8-16: The Sons of Ham


Verse 8:[1] (Gen. 10:6, etc.) The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, Put, and Canaan. Verse 9:[2] And the sons of Cush; Seba, and Havilah, and Sabta, and Raamah, and Sabtecha. And the sons of Raamah; Sheba, and Dedan. Verse 10:[3] And Cush (Gen. 10:8, 13, etc.) begat Nimrod: he began to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------

